# night sights



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

hello, looking for true glow or other night sights for a M&P 9mm. Anyone know where is the best place to purchase them?


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

*found information elsewhere*

Found information on M&P gun forum for fiber optic sights, since no one on this forum responded to my request. If anyone was going to respond, thank you anyway.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

trijicon ns for M&P at budsgunshop for $99


----------



## Nitesiter (Oct 17, 2007)

DO a search on google for nitesiters.

They do the trick and sound like something you're looking for.

Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------

